# Blue Angle Raft Up - Quietwater Area



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

For any that plan to attend the air show this weekend by boat....we will be out in the Parker and will be rafting up with other boats in the Quietwater area. We plan to make an afternoon of it. Any and all are welcome to join us! Just post if you plan to be there so we have a boat count. We will be out there and anchored up around 8ish if not earlier.

VHF #68

For food stuff just post what you plan to bring if you want. And as ususal....BYOB

So far we have:
Potato Salad
Ten Layer Salad
Finger Sandwiches
Deviled Eggs
Jello Shots
Hot Dogs
Hamburgers


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We will be on the gulf side to stay away from the drunks and crazies. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------

